# C to AA converter



## njet212 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi im looking for C>AA converter does anybody here know where to buy? pls PM me, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

Erw... You need a hydraulic vice to crush it that small... Unless you mean aa>c then try DX.


----------



## njet212 (Aug 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Erw... You need a hydraulic vice to crush it that small... Unless you mean aa>c then try DX.



Hi [email protected] thanks for replying my question, yeah i mean AA>C, im going to use it to mod my 5C maglite. Do you the link for the product?



Thanks,


Njet212


----------

